# Front power & reset buttons don't work



## POISONOUS (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

I came across a weird problem. The front power & reset buttons on one of my PC won't work at all. I tried various things but in vain. The PC would start if i short the Power Pins on the MoBo. I thought swapping the Power & Reset connectors will help me use the reset button to power on the PC, but even that didn't work.What can be the cause of both buttons not working??
Alternatively, I'm thinking of adding an external button or switch to power on the PC, but is it possible?? Please guide me on what should be done.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They are simply momentary switches. The only complete the circuit when they are pressed. When released the circuit is open. Same as when you short the pins together.

As you can short the pins manually, the motherboard would appear to be OK. So you have a connection, wiring, or faulty switch issue.

Any momentary switch should work if you want to replace them.


----------



## POISONOUS (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Dogg for the reply, but can you get me some details if i wish to make such a switch. Or are such momentary switches available in the market that can be directly used as a alternate external Power Switch??

Thanks a lot again.:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

push button moment switch

it is the same as a push button front door bell

local computer supplier

electrical parts supplier


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

About anywhere...

A few PC shops:

Switches - FrozenCPU.com *

Toggle Switch Rocker Switch Push Button Switch Computer Temperature Sensor Computer Fan Controller I O Adapter-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com

Or any electronics parts retailer, such as RadioShack or 

PUSH BUTTON SWITCHES from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


You can test you current switches with a multimeter.


----------

